# Topics > Smart things >  Clocky, alarm clock with wheels, Nanda Home, Grosse Pointe Farms, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Nanda Home

Website - clocky.com

Clocky on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

CLOCKY (PRODUCT) RED 

 Uploaded on Sep 23, 2011




> Meet (CLOCKY)RED -- the alarm clock that helps save lives. These little guys run away beeping to get you out of bed in the morning. For every (CLOCKY)RED sold, Nanda Home will contribute 5% to the Global Fund to help work towards the goal of eliminating mother-to-child transmission of HIV in 2015.

----------


## edwardphillips

I like this product. Probably I will purchase it

----------

